
Ask HN: What are your favorite cryptocurrencies? - roadbeats
Personal favorites; Stellar and Status. I think HN community would have much better view on the altcoin projects, so I wanted to hear your thoughts.
======
cjbprime
Zcash and FileCoin seem most technically innovative to me.

(I own some Zcash, don't own FileCoin but would like to.)

------
matchmike1313
1) Request

2) Ripple

3) Stellar

4) Cardano

